# DIY stabilizer and side bars



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

I finished my stabilizer and side bar project today. I used .707 OD carbon fiber tubing to make the side bars and front stabilizer. I was surprised at how easy the whole thing was. I ordered the tubing off the web and cut it with an arrow saw. I made aluminum inserts for the tube ends and tapped them for the proper threads. 




























I tried them on the most violent bow I known, a Martin Razor X with Nitrous cams. It's like holding a car wreck in your hand. The new bars and stabilizer knocked some of the edge off and made the bow almost pleasant to shoot.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks sharp...you make a good point, those Nitro cams are just too much, as a matter of fact anyone that owns a Martin with them should take them off and send them to me for proper disposal:angel:




Squawsach said:


> I finished my stabilizer and side bar project today. I used .707 OD carbon fiber tubing to make the side bars and front stabilizer. I was surprised at how easy the whole thing was. I ordered the tubing off the web and cut it with an arrow saw. I made aluminum inserts for the tube ends and tapped them for the proper threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

how much do you have invested. very nice setup


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

I have about $100 invested in the setup.

It helps the the adjustable V bar thingy is only $15.

http://www.keystonecountrystore.com...rtel_Super_V-Bar_Black/Page_1/STB2942707.html

It's a bargin.


----------



## Dwight Hazel (Apr 9, 2006)

Stabs look great, but where did you find the carbon tubing.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, man... SKILL!

Where did you get just the stab ends? Can you buy them as JUST ends? I could have an entire setup like this for less than 100 bucks? That is WELL worth it! I will look around keystone's site and see what I can see. 15 bucks for an adjustable V-bracket? That seems WAY too cheap!

Have you shot this on a Martin Scepter4? I REALLY want an S4... putting pennies away.


----------



## steez1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dwight Hazel said:


> Stabs look great, but where did you find the carbon tubing.


same ?


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

steez1 said:


> same ?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1044532

he gave the link in this thread.


----------

